# Hi all :)



## Mr-Liam (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi there, I'm Liam.

I'm registered here to learn more about genetics and to start a breeding programme. I'm currently an Animal Management student with the hope of becoming a vet


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Liam, pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Liam  I did Animal Management at college and am now doing a Zoology degree. I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Liam and welcome


----------

